# How to set up a gallon jar (picture heavy)



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I have absolutly nothing to do today, so i thought I would be useful for once :lol:

I picked up these gallon jars from my local sweet shop, I get given them for free 

First off it to empty them out of any sweet dust,

then soak them in hot water for a few hours to get rid of any sweet residue...










now you can start to drill your vent holes..


















all around the top, I added more down the sides, as this is intended for an avic....










and in the lid, I find this will reduce condensation whislt still holding humidity.....


Now to get those lables off, soak the jars in hot water for a while then start rubbing the lables with your fingers until the paper topping come off, be careful not to burn yourself...

then use nail poslish remover of something simular, I use this stuff, pour a little bit on the sticky glue thats left of the lable, and scrub it with an old flanle applying more nail polish remover if needed...









Just remember to do this part outside or in a well ventalated area or you will be tripping off your nuts :lol:.

it should come up nice and clean...











Now to add your substrate and decor....










I use this stuff to make vines for my mantid jars 

and bits of cork, plants, and other bits and bobs to decorate the other tanks.

these are the finished jars










^ Avic tank 










^ mantid tank 


These can be decorated how ever you want, but I done thiese jars with bits I have laying about the house, apart from the nail polish remover, which was my mum's, these jars cost about a pound each to set up : victory:


Thanks for reading

hope this was helpful

Tyler,


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

good job :2thumb:

if you warm up the label with a hair dryer before you get it wet and peel slowly the paper and gum come of together too :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> good job :2thumb:
> 
> if you warm up the label with a hair dryer before you get it wet and peel slowly the paper and gum come of together too :2thumb:


 
Ooo I will have to try that 

thanks mate : victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

as you peel carry on warming as you go :2thumb:
just be slow and steady


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> as you peel carry on warming as you go :2thumb:
> just be slow and steady


 
Ahhh abit like taking that waxy paint of door frames ??

I will have to try it next time I have some spare jars


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> good job :2thumb:
> 
> if you warm up the label with a hair dryer before you get it wet and peel slowly the paper and gum come of together too :2thumb:


Why would you need a hairdryer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Why would you need a hairdryer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


to remove stubborn stocky labels from tubs and jars of course! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> to remove stubborn stocky labels from tubs and jars of course! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its not like you have enough hair to use one. You might blow the rest away :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

liked it mate


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I love em, they look really good.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Shandy said:


> liked it mate


Thanks dude :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> I love em, they look really good.


Thanks fella :2thumb:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent stuff - thanks for the tips! I can see me using this when I put my OBTs in their permanent accommodation - which won't be long, the rate they're growing at!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Excellent stuff - thanks for the tips! I can see me using this when I put my OBTs in their permanent accommodation - which won't be long, the rate they're growing at!



Thank you , glad to hear someone will be putting it to use : victory:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope your critters dont have a peanut allergy


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Hope your critters dont have a peanut allergy


 
:lol2::lol2:


It wont affect any inverts will it ? :hmm:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> I use this stuff to make vines for my mantid jars


 Ooh, now you've given me ideas...:hmm:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

daftlassieEmma said:


> Ooh, now you've given me ideas...:hmm:


If you get 2 sizes the large and small stick the ends in a drill and just spin it while keeping it tight, 
it will twist the two together giving the mantid better grip


----------



## Ezzer (May 11, 2011)

I acctually went to my local corner shop last week and asked if he had any spare and he gave me 3, id suggest asking yours cause the guy who owns mine is quite tight. so im sure you guys can get some freebees.:2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> It wont affect any inverts will it ? :hmm:


Hahah no idea, dont think so, never heard of an invert with an allergy before lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ezzer said:


> I acctually went to my local corner shop last week and asked if he had any spare and he gave me 3, id suggest asking yours cause the guy who owns mine is quite tight. so im sure you guys can get some freebees.:2thumb:


I can get them in like 10's I think, or if you look for selina20's post about jars there is a link for 6 of then for a tenner : victory:



DannyB said:


> Hahah no idea, dont think so, never heard of an invert with an allergy before lol


Phew, you got me all paniced then :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Nice one young man, I like that twisty stuff, what is it?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Nice one young man, I like that twisty stuff, what is it?


Thanks mate , it's called soft-tie, it's like wire with a rubber coating, normally used for tying plants and stuff, comes in green and brown


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate , it's called soft-tie, it's like wire with a rubber coating, normally used for tying plants and stuff, comes in green and brown


Aye, I just found it online. I'm getting an avic next week so might do something along those vines.....i mean lines ha. Got a sweet shop near me that still sells loads of boiled sweets like that, I shall hit them up tomorrow for a couple of jars


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate , it's called soft-tie, it's like wire with a rubber coating, normally used for tying plants and stuff, comes in green and brown


Soft-Tie also comes in bright blue for anyone who wants to be different :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Soft-Tie also comes in bright blue for anyone who wants to be different :lol2:


:gasp:

I need to find some of that, I have a blue see though jar, make a water themed invert tub 


also just to et you lot know,scine these I have done 12 juvi tubs, 2 trapdoor tubs, a glass tank :lol2:

I'm on a house roll tonight :blush:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Wow so cool, love the twisty stuff, where'd you get it? I got some of these from local post office who have sweets, got them for future spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Wow so cool, love the twisty stuff, where'd you get it? I got some of these from local post office who have sweets, got them for future spiders


i got some pickle jars from the kebab shop for free, use them for de-chlorinating water


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I have loads of Jars at home, Unfortunately they are all large nescafe glass ones.

Do you think I could use these for any T's? Even if only juvi's?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Wow so cool, love the twisty stuff, where'd you get it? I got some of these from local post office who have sweets, got them for future spiders


Thanks, I get it from the local garden centre, I'm sure if you have a little shop about online you could find some 



samhack said:


> I have loads of Jars at home, Unfortunately they are all large nescafe glass ones.
> 
> Do you think I could use these for any T's? Even if only juvi's?


Erm you could use them for some arid spp I would say,, drill hole in the lid, and add dry subby, could work


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Thanks, I get it from the local garden centre, I'm sure if you have a little shop about online you could find some
> 
> 
> 
> Erm you could use them for some arid spp I would say,, drill hole in the lid, and add dry subby, could work


awesome, any ideas for arid arboreals?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

samhack said:


> awesome, any ideas for arid arboreals?


I have been wondering this myself


GBB (semi arboreal)
OBT (semi arboreal)

thats all I can think of off the top of my head dude

Ooo what about trap doors :hmm:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I have been wondering this myself
> 
> 
> GBB (semi arboreal)
> ...


I'm not sure if either would be good in that size jar for very long. I actually hate the idea of a trap door but thanks for the suggestion. Maybe it will have to be mantids.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

samhack said:


> I'm not sure if either would be good in that size jar for very long. I actually hate the idea of a trap door but thanks for the suggestion. Maybe it will have to be mantids.


Matids it is then dude : victory:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Got 2 for 40p today from Cloughs, winner! Gonna get one set up for my new avic next week, should do a nice temp job until the rest or my acrylic gubbins arrives........


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Got 2 for 40p today from Cloughs, winner! Gonna get one set up for my new avic next week, should do a nice temp job until the rest or my acrylic gubbins arrives........


Sweet :2thumb:


----------



## tylersquidge (Sep 11, 2010)

found these on arachnobords US which I think is quite an inavative little design look pretty cool too


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tylersquidge said:


> found these which I think is quite an inavative little design look pretty cool too
> image


They didn't come up mate :|


Nice name BTW way, only true legends have that name :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> image


Ok.....that is funky, I gotta try that :no1:


----------



## tylersquidge (Sep 11, 2010)

just uploaded them how r ur avics doing


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tylersquidge said:


> just uploaded them how r ur avics doing


Ahh they are awesome 


I didn't get any in the end :lol2:

I am forever making tubs, that never get filled :blush:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

samhack said:


> awesome, any ideas for arid arboreals?


 
Can't think of many arboreals that could be considered arid tbh Sam, unless somebody can chime in and suggest otherwise?

Most if not all NW/OW arboreal tarantulas inhabit some form of tropical rain/cloud forest habitat throughout their range.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Ahh they are awesome
> 
> 
> I didn't get any in the end :lol2:
> ...


as am i.
i like to have a few as a 'just in case' :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> as am i.
> i like to have a few as a 'just in case' :flrt:


Same :lol2:


Well by a few, I mean about 30...no lie :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Same :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well by a few, I mean about 30...no lie :blush:


oh.
well i have about 6.
you win


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> oh.
> well i have about 6.
> you win


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:


oooh and 2 sweet jars.. in case i buy a mantid.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> oooh and 2 sweet jars.. in case i buy a mantid.


Nice


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice mate!

But you didnt leave a peanut in there for the t


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

aaronsweeting said:


> Nice mate!
> 
> But you didnt leave a peanut in there for the t


I was going to, but I thought it might be like allergic....so I got my munch on :lol2:


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I was going to, but I thought it might be like allergic....so I got my munch on :lol2:


LMAO t's being allergic to peanuts damm that comment has made my day!!:rotfl:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

aaronsweeting said:


> LMAO t's being allergic to peanuts damm that comment has made my day!!:rotfl:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Those cable tie vines look great :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Smigsy said:


> Those cable tie vines look great :2thumb:


Thanks


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Hahah no idea, dont think so, never heard of an invert with an allergy before lol



Errrrr........ Yeah I have.

My Dubia have a really bad reaction to Tarantulas for some strange reason, whenever the meet a spider they just run straight up to them and kiss the spiders in the mouth WITH TONGUES, and even stranger, the spiders kiss them back. Must be love :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

